# T-Jet Armature Question



## Boots Baker (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello folks,

Question here from an old cogger that just decided to re-invent his interets in T-Jets from 40 some years ago.

I have looked everywhere for info on "Christmas Tree" armatures. So far I have found that it appears all were made in Grey tips. I happen to have one that is Red, Green, Copper wire that has Red tips. Ohms out really high in fact so leads me to believe it is in fact an original Aurora armature and has not (and doesn't appear) to have been a rewind of some sort. It came out of a Ford Fairlane original car that I bought at a garage sale recently. The chassis is a solid rivet style.

Can anyone enlighten me on what I have here?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is it fast? do you have a meter to measure the ohms. sometimes they used different color wiring when they got low.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Welcome Boots:
I would check the " Front range HO racers " forum they have a pretty concise breakdown on the different arms Combinations and a thourgh Knowledge of all things t- jet. That is not to say you can't get a good answer here as there are some very smart folks here as well. 
Good Luck
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boots Baker (Dec 10, 2012)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks for your responses!

I did check the ohms, they are 34.0, 32.1, & 65.1, doesn't sound good does it? I need to check with another meter I have not sure how long since the one I used has been calibrated.

I have yet to test it but if it ohms out at all it shoudl run, correct?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it might run. the 65.1 is indicating that it is short for this world.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

well Maybe yes Maybe no. A quick way to " zero out" your tester is to turn it to ohms and touch probes together. If the screen shows zero or very low ohms then recheck if you still have those high readings the arm is proboly no good. The 65 ohms scares me that indicates a dead pole. so yes it might run on the other 2 poles but is not worth putting a lot effort into and replacing it with a known arm is your best option. If you need a " runner arm x-mas tree) send me your address and I'll send you a arm that will at least run and get the car under power.:thumbsup:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

That set of numbers says you have an open pole, probably a broken wire on one leg. Once in a while you get lucky and it's accessible enough to unwrap a turn and resolder it. 

I have an original red lam christmas tree as well as a couple of black lam versions. They all ohm out pretty high and were from very early cars. I wonder if they did that just to screw with us 40 years later......LOL


----------



## Boots Baker (Dec 10, 2012)

*40 Years Later*

That certainly sounds reasonable to me. But then I have T-jets that still do run, none of my real cars from back then do I'm quite sure!!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I have a "Christmas tree" wired arm with red poles also. It ohms out at 22.2, 22.9. 23.0. It's on a gear plate that has "PAT. APPLD" on it. It looks untouched/original.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Boots Baker (Dec 10, 2012)

Bob

Since you are an elder statesman probably bets to ask this of you since I am new to the site. Would you be interetsed in selling it? Or is it in use?

Since I am new I don't want to step outside the boundries of the site by asking this so if I have please let me know.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

They are very early t-jet arms, I believe, also. What did the magnets look like? Where they painted? pig


----------



## Boots Baker (Dec 10, 2012)

Pig

No the are not painted or striped at all, solid black in color.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Rawafx said:


> I have a "Christmas tree" wired arm with red poles also. It ohms out at 22.2, 22.9. 23.0. It's on a gear plate that has "PAT. APPLD" on it. It looks untouched/original.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


Some of those are really good, and others are really bad.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Photo of Arms & Meter*

Here's a Harbor freight meter & 4 tjet arms
With some coupons , the meter is very economical.

for some info on armatures I found this 
http://slotmonsters.com/slot-car-afx-magna-traction-pancake-motor-armatures.ashx

anybody got other websites?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's my little TJet arm freak show. L-R front row, 15.2 ohm Xmas tree arm, Black lam w/regular comm plate. Back row, purple lam (may be aftermarket), red lam xmas tree, green lam 2-color wind, black lam w/dk red comm plate, grey single-lam. I guess they tried a few things along the line.


----------



## Boots Baker (Dec 10, 2012)

*Arms*

Thanks is appears that they sure did!


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I had a red lam xmas tree but two of the 3 poles had broken wires that I could not repair. Bummer. I was wondering if it was legit and it appears now that it really was. I ended up giving it to a buddy who wanted to do some rewinds but I don't think he's ever gotten around to doing anything with it.


----------

